# 4th draft of Empire strikes back



## billc (Sep 7, 2011)

Just saw this linked at bighollywood.com, it is apparently one of the various drafts of the empire strikes back.   The star wars geeks may know about this version but I know I didn't.   It looks like a nice analysis of the script at this site.  Interesting comments also on some of Lucas's other stuff.  _I put 4th in when it wasn't the 4th, just the first draft._

http://scriptshadow.blogspot.com/2010/03/alternative-draft-week-original-empire.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2011)

From my understanding this line of dialogue was cut from one of the earlier drafts.
View attachment $ESB Nooo.jpg
a variation of the now infamous Nooooooo


----------

